# Jeremy Vine



## wendyh (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi 
Did anyone happen to listen to Jeremy Vine today on Radio 2 - he did a fantastic section on children/parents of children with type 1 diabetes - listening to it brought the initial feelings rushing back - if you can go in and have a listen it is around the last 30 minutes of the show.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b00j8wgv

Nice to know that we are not alone!

Wendy


----------



## Lula (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link! Its SO nice to hear people talking knowledgeably about Type 1 Diabetes in the media.


----------

